
Erasure Quant - Luc
https://medium.com/numerai/introducing-erasure-quant-963e8e74c80c
======
Luc
Strangely enough I pasted 'Introducing Erasure Quant' into the title field,
and HN shortened it to 'Erasure Quant'.

